# Does Taking Probiotics Help With Preventing Bad Breath



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

I recently read an article stating a lot of mouth odor comes from the gastrointestinal track, and is caused by how the bacteria inhabits your GI track. So changing the bacteria can often change the odors coming from your mouth. To accomplish this they recommend taking Probiotics daily. Has anyone out there had any success using Probiotics to fight bad breath. If so any recommendations on Probiotic brands.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I take one every other day. Don't know about bad breath but it is good for your overall health in my opinion. 

Phillips is what my GI guy recommended years ago. But I've bounced around different brands. 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

